# Any one use this company for Heart worm prevention?



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone have experiance with these folks?

http://69.39.232.66/~heartwor/


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

kerry engels said:


> Anyone have experiance with these folks?
> 
> http://69.39.232.66/~heartwor/


Hey Kerry, from my reading Sheep Drench does the same thing. 

http://dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html

I'm going to start mine on that as soon as this batch of HWP runs out.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Brett Bowen said:


> Hey Kerry, from my reading Sheep Drench does the same thing.
> 
> http://dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html
> 
> I'm going to start mine on that as soon as this batch of HWP runs out.


Thanks Brett, I found this link with some info. http://dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html#9dilution


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

kerry engels said:


> Thanks Brett, I found this link with some info. http://dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html#9dilution


 
LOL, Brett how did I miss your link. #-o


----------

